# oil-proof starter motor



## ajriding (May 10, 2010)

I have an old truck, so its not worth it to me to do major repairs to find an oil leak. The leak drips on the starter motor and after 6 months or so ruins it. I tried covering it to protect it but that somehow did not work. I need to seal it up. Can I just completely wrap it up air/water tight? Seems like it needs to breath a little, but idk.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You could wrap it in heat insulation wrap, like they use on starters to protect them from the heat of header pipes. I wouldn't think it be to hard to find the oil leak and repair it, though. Could be just the oil pressure switch.


----------



## barnyard (Oct 24, 2012)

Just wanted to know if the heat insulation wrap worked? I have the same problem with my 04 xterra and was wondering how to keep the starter clean.
Thanks!


----------



## ajriding (May 10, 2010)

I didn't try heat insulation. I wrapped it in plastic, taped it, wrapped it again, taped it, wrapped it... I think i left a breather tube out the bottom. What I am finding now is the oil is getting on the positive lead to the starter and keeping it from geting good contact. Sometimes it just clicks, clicks, clicks, then might start on the 4th or 5th attempt. I spray cleaner at the contact point and it is good to go for a few more weeks or months. I havent driven it 6 months yet so not sure how the plastic will work long-term. The oil will eventually dissolve the tape sticky so is why I wrapped it so many times.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

JUST REPLACE THE OIL SENDING UNIT..AND LIGHTLY TIGHTEN THE VALVE COVER..


----------



## sjaltobelli (Nov 7, 2012)

ajriding, I think I have the same problem and I believe I am leaking a small amount of oil from the valve cover. Additionally, the oil filter is right above the starter. My starter intermittently works. If it doesn't work, I wiggle the short wire from the starter to solenoid and then it will usually work. Is this what happens to you??


----------



## ajriding (May 10, 2010)

I can't remember if they tested the starter or not when I took a bad one in, it was a friends shop, not a store. They just assumed an oil drenched starter is bad, but after sealing up the starter I see oil is affecting the positive connection to the starter. It would not start one day so I sprayed brake cleaner on the positive connection and it started right up.
I have a remote oil filter so there is never any oil coming off the filter mount. My oil leak, wherever it is, drips on the exhaust manifold and vaporizes and doesn't leave a trail, so I can't even begin to track it down. It only leaks when engine is running so that eliminates any high area, though I guess that just means anything above the pan.
Oil will insulate the electrical connection and cause the starter to not get voltage.


----------

